
Mass Incarceration, Then and Now - notlukesky
https://www.newyorker.com/podcast/the-new-yorker-radio-hour/mass-incarceration-then-and-now
======
Bostonian
In New York state, recent criminal justice reforms have swung the pendulum too
far in the other direction. An illustrative story:

[https://nypost.com/2020/01/17/bail-reform-bank-robber-
surren...](https://nypost.com/2020/01/17/bail-reform-bank-robber-surrenders-
inside-nyc-courthouse/) Accused six-time bank robber freed by state bail
reforms is finally jailed — by the feds

